# Looking for an RP



## neocmiri (May 7, 2016)

Ok, so I really want to RP with someone who has a dragoness.  To make it fair, it'd be private and done through private messages, because of the chance of mature themes, which apparently are against forum rules.
I'm somewhat familiar with RPs, as such I don't need to be guided as to what to do.
If anyone is interested and has a dragoness who I can RP with, please let me know.


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 9, 2016)

I might but I need help to come up with rp characters that'll wont get me banned for copyright.
Just dont get carried away on the perverted stuff. And I am a vore fan if u don't mind.


----------



## KaliWolf (May 9, 2016)

I have a dragoness her name is Maya I would like to rp, just don't get to creepy.


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 10, 2016)

To me, I dont get creepy. Im no pervert but I do like vore and that is it.But anyways, I actually need help finding an rp character because im afraid of copyright. Just work with my schedule because im still in high school and I stay late to work on an after school program where we build advance projects and compete against other schools. I tell more about it l8ter.


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 10, 2016)

I may have some dragon oc's though that r actually mine, well one is an ender dragon, they are all kind females.


----------



## neocmiri (May 10, 2016)

KaliWolf said:


> I have a dragoness her name is Maya I would like to rp, just don't get to creepy.


What do you count as creepy? I have to ask to see if anything I have in mind even slightly counts as creepy for you.


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 10, 2016)

A person who is too deep into pornography and sets up accounts to woo in children and/or teens. Also anyone who are into gothic and Satanism.
I'm kinda of Christian ok.


----------



## Vorelover467 (May 10, 2016)

KaliWolf said:


> I have a dragoness her name is Maya I would like to rp, just don't get to creepy.


Wanna rp with me? Contact me asap and read my profile.


----------



## Floopygoober (Aug 29, 2016)

KaliWolf said:


> I have a dragoness her name is Maya I would like to rp, just don't get to creepy.


If you are still open to an rp I would love to meet Maya you can contact me on Skype hangouts DA AND FA all under floopygoober just remind me who it is incase I forget :3 and I should ask what you think is creepy I am open to most things so I'll let you pick what you want to be excluded


----------

